# Drill bits



## Murville Alleman (Jul 28, 2019)

I really need a 3/8" x 18" square taper shank drill bit for the old fashioned hand brace. Drilling into large trunks to install swings, feeders, lights, etc.


----------



## catbuster (Jul 28, 2019)

Drills & Cutters out of Long Beach, NY should be able to hook you up.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jul 28, 2019)

Maybe cut the shaft on a regular bit and weld an extension tube in between the ends?


----------



## catbuster (Jul 28, 2019)

buzz sawyer said:


> Maybe cut the shaft on a regular bit and weld an extension tube in between the ends?



You could mill or grind a standard shank square too.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jul 28, 2019)

Google 'ships auger', we used them at the fone co.
Climb da pole drill da hole by hand,,, ya im old.


----------



## Kenlip (Jul 30, 2019)

Google <auger wood bits>

Ken


----------



## Mad Professor (Jul 30, 2019)

Look for people who do timber framing.

There is another forestry sight, FF, that has a timber framing forum. The moderator sells refurbished vintage tools. I've purchased from him and they are 100% top notch.


----------

